# 2008 Maxima Service manual



## canoner (Oct 21, 2009)

Does anyone know a link to download the service manual for 08 max? Thanks.


----------



## pkstang (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/a34-2004-2008/92815-nissan-maxima-shop-manual.html


----------

